# Snowflake Eel Questions



## EvanGeese101 (May 6, 2020)

I am planning to get a 65 gallon aquarium with a snowflake eel, and I was wondering what would be okay to house it with. Some of the fish I like are the longnose hawkfish, and any gobies, blennies, dartfish, or maybe a frogfish. Any ideas would be valuable. Also, does the same 1 inch per 3-5 gallon rule apply to eels? Because if snowflake eels get 24 inches, and this rule applies, than I don't think a snowflake eel should fit in my tank. If anyone could help me out it would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## EvanGeese101 (May 6, 2020)

Also, maybe a reef lobster or any other lobster or crab that could defend itself. And, will it attack cleaner shrimp or will they use cleaner shrimp to clean themselves? Sorry for asking too many questions, this would be my first saltwater tank.


----------



## Daniel Hortis (6 mo ago)

I haven’t kept the snowflake eel before but I have kept one banded moray eel for about two years and a half. Since the two species belong two the same genus, perhaps there could be some similarities in rearing them, here are my suggestions, just for reference.

Though your eel is quite small, I suggest that a large aquarium is better than the small one. As for me, my banded eel is 13 inch when I get it from the fisherman. & I housed it with a 100 gallon tank. It become really active and swim quickly from the back of the rock when I feed it. And it grow really very fast if fed on a daily basis. Till now my eel has grown to nearly 30 inches long. So perhaps a small aquarium are unable to keep the eel for too long. 

I do not recommend putting some crustaceans in the aquarium, as for what I see, the eel has devoured all the lobsters (totally 5) and the cleaner shrimps I had in my aquarium in less than a month after I had it. But I found it compatible with fish, the clownfishes are still coexist, witness it’s growth.


----------

